# pito catalán



## Dito

Cual es el origen de la expresión "pito catalán" o bién "hacer pito catalán".
En Argentina es una expresión de burla que se realiza colocando el pulgar sobre la propia nariz y haciendo un movimiento contínuo oscilatorio con el resto de los dedos. La pregunta es de donde proviene esta expresión.


----------



## ingrid_r

Jajaja.
Aquí, en Cataluña y en catalán, eso es "fer pam i pipa" (hacer pam y pipa), pero no se de donde viene eso de "pito catalán".


----------



## Namarne

Yo tampoco he oído nunca eso de "pito catalán", y eso que... En fin, dejémoslo.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> Yo tampoco he oído nunca eso de "pito catalán", y eso que... En fin, dejémoslo.


¡Ajá!, que no se diga...
_¡Pito catalán_
_para mí y para Juan!_
Un jueguito de palabras burlón pero de lo más inocente -se decía acompañándolo con el gesto- (ahora cualquier niño de 3 años nos tacharía de bobos por hacer/decir eso).


----------



## Lurrezko

Descubro esta expresión en el Foro Español-Inglés. ¿Cómo llamamos a esto en España?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Descubro esta expresión en el Foro Español-Inglés. ¿Cómo llamamos a esto en España?



En España no sé, pero en la República Independiente de mi Casa es *hacer* *tararí*.
No creo que tenga un nombre por estos lares.

Espera, que igual va a ser hacer tururú


----------



## Lurrezko

Treblinka said:


> En España no sé, pero en la República Independiente de mi Casa es *hacer* *tararí*.
> No creo que tenga un nombre por estos lares.



¿Y se acompaña de alguna frase? En Cataluña, cuando los niños hacen este gesto (_pam i pipa_) suelen acompañarlo de una frase repetida con soniquete para burlarse de su oponente (_elis elis, putxinelis..._). ¿Hay algo similar en tu zona?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Dios, es que hace siglos que no lo veo... creo que es simplemente *tururú*, sin repetir ni nada, pero no pondría la mano en el fuego.


----------



## Lurrezko

Treblinka said:


> Dios, es que hace siglos que no lo veo... creo que es simplemente *tururú*, sin repetir ni nada, pero no pondría la mano en el fuego.



¡Tururú, claro! Es que no me salía...


----------



## Carlos Mx

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¡Tururú, claro! Es que no me salía...


 
La siguiente imagen de Lladró me ha convencido:  

http://www.swarovski-lladro-naobenidorm.com/images/02005029.jpg


----------



## Lurrezko

Carlos Mx said:


> La siguiente imagen de Lladró me ha convencido:
> 
> http://www.swarovski-lladro-naobenidorm.com/images/02005029.jpg



Parece que lo de pito catalán se dice en Argentina. ¿Y en México, el gesto tiene nombre?


----------



## Carlos Mx

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Parece que lo de pito catalán se dice en Argentina. ¿Y en México, el gesto tiene nombre?


 
No que yo sepa, pero supongo que deberé llamarlo "tururú".   Por acá, el sello de Lladró vale más que el de la Academia.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Ajá, qué chistoso... jamás había escuchado la expresión... ni en catalán, para vergüenza mía y de mi sangre llena de fuet... 

> ¿Expresión argentina? ¿Cómo fuimos a dar hasta allá?
> Absolutamente desconocida en México... es más, eso gesto también lo es por estos lares.
> Dejando volar mi imaginación, ¿qué no tendrá que ver con el flabiol, instrumento muy típico de nuestra muy sardana? 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flabiol

¿O cómo?

A ver.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Parece que lo de pito catalán se dice en Argentina.


También en Uruguay. Lamentablemente tampoco tengo ni idea de dónde habrá salido lo de "catalán".
Saludos


----------



## Fer BA

Mi abuelo gallego (que vivía en Argentina) lo llamaba pito catalán, pero mi abuela catalana, no.. (y eso que ella debe haber sido quien me enseñó a hacerlo...seguramente cuando tenía tres años).


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Treblinka said:


> En España no sé, pero en la República Independiente de mi Casa es *hacer* *tararí*.
> Espera, que igual va a ser hacer tururú





Treblinka said:


> Dios, es que hace siglos que no lo veo... creo que es simplemente *tururú*, sin repetir ni nada, pero no pondría la mano en el fuego.


 
Coincido con Treblinka.
La idea que yo tengo es que se dice *hacer tururú*. Pero cuando haces el gesto dices simplemente *tururú* o *tararí que te vi* (¡qué cosas!).
EDIT: tampoco me juego el cuello.


----------



## Lexinauta

Después de leer todo lo anterior, empiezo a formarme una idea posible de cómo pudo crearse la expresión 'pito catalán'.

Partiendo del aporte de Juan Jacob Vilalta sobre el flabiol, puede verse que el *flabiol* es una pequeña flauta que se destaca por su corta medida y se maneja con una sola mano _(wiki)._
Además, según el DRAE:
*—'pito'* es un instrumento pequeño que produce un sonido agudo cuando se sopla en él.
*—'tararí'* tiene dos significados: una interjección para expresar burla o mostrar la total disconformidad con algo que ha propuesto otro y también el toque de trompeta.

Y quien hace 'pito catalán' mueve los dedos como si estuviera tocando el flabiol o una flauta, aunque apoya el pulgar sobre la nariz en lugar de sobre la boca (pero _eso es sólo un detalle_...).


----------



## Lurrezko

Fer BA said:


> Mi abuelo gallego (que vivía en Argentina) lo llamaba pito catalán, pero mi abuela catalana, no.. (y eso que ella debe haber sido quien me enseñó a hacerlo...seguramente cuando tenía tres años).



La expresión catalana que se refiere al gesto (y supongo que el gesto mismo) es frecuente en catalán, por eso de primeras sólo me salía en ese idioma. Quizá no lo sea tanto en español, puesto que en algunos países ni siquiera tiene nombre.


----------



## susantash

Yo me acuerdo cuando cantábamos canciones en catalán con un coro en el que estuve. La direrctora era catalana y me acuerdo que cantábamos una canción que se llamaba "Que farem del pobre Joan" y había una parte que decía " de la fararirunfan" y ahí teníamos que hacer el gesto en cuestión, al que la directora le llamaba "pito catalán".
¿Tendrá algo que ver?


----------



## 0scar

Catalán era un  alguien cuyo oficio era producir los efectos de sonidos en la radio, el galopar de un caballo,el chirrido de una puerta, tocar un pito, etc.
Creo que había un programa en que un actor cómico pedía "pito Catalán" como parte de su rutina, no se los detalles, no estoy seguro.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=74527322613


----------



## ZEBLANCO

En Uruguay también se dice "leru leru" al hacer el pito catalán


----------



## miguel89

Bienvenido Zeblanco


ZEBLANCO said:


> En Uruguay también se dice "leru leru" al hacer el pito catalán



Por acá también.


----------



## duvija

Hay un cuento corto de Mark Twain donde describe una estatua, diciendo entre otras cosas que el pulgar de la mano derecha se apoya en la nariz y los otros cuatro dedos se extienden en el aire. De ahí pasa a otras partes del cuerpo y vuelve a lo anterior explicando que el pulgar de la mano izquierda se une al meñique de la derecha y los dedos de la izquierda también están al aire. Él mismo dice que describió eso con tanto disimulo, que ninguno de los lectores se dio cuenta de la ridícula posición de la estatua, de modo que tuvo que escribir ese cuento para explicarla.

Recuerdo haber escuchado en Buenos Aires lo de pito catalán, pero no era palabra conocida en mi Montevideo (tal vez en el de otros, sí). Decíamos algo así comó 'hacer turuluru'. ...


----------



## torrebruno

Lo siento, yo no he resucitado el hilo y debo de realizar mi aportación cultural.
Por aquí los niños lo hacíamos y decíamos "tararí tararí, un mojón pa tí".

Digo que lo hacíamos porque ahora los niños sencillamente van y te largan un corte mangas.


----------



## Davidese

La expresión se usaba en Argentina, pero años atrás, hoy en día resultaría de una ingenuidad bobalicona.
Es tan antigua como "jugar a la ronda" --niños de ambos sexos, de no más de 6-8 años de edad, que,
tomados de la mano, formaban una ronda que podía ocupar todo el ancho de la calle y mientras giraban
cantaban: "Mambrú se fué a la guerra, etc..." o "Yo no soy buena moza, yo no soy buena moza, porque
las buenas mozas se echan a perder, se echan a perder...". Como ven, material histórico.


----------



## Davidese

Releyendo mi mensaje anterior me quedo pasmado de comprobar con lo que dije lo mucho que
el mundo ha cambiado desde aquellos tiempos en que, obviamente, Buenos Aires era una ciudad
grande, pero todavía con aires provincianos, dado que la megalópolis de hoy día haría inpensable
el dejar SOLOS EN LA CALLE a criaturas de 6-8 años de edad... 
Pocos años atrás, Alberto Migré, quizás el escritor (en aquellos tiempos) de novelas radiales más
exitoso de la radio argentina, se propuso revivir el radioteatro (incluyendo rondas como las que
comento) dentro de la linea argumental y el fracaso fué total. La gente ya no está más por aquel
tipo de romanticismo bobalicón y nostágico, hemos crecido de golpe y éste es un nuevo mundo 
que nada tiene que ver con aquel, ya muerto y sepultado (Migré mismo falleció en el 2006).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Par mí la expresión _pito catalán_ es de siempre y la asocio a _pitorreo_.


----------



## Gabriel

XiaoRoel said:


> Par mí la expresión _pito catalán_ es de siempre y la asocio a _pitorreo_.


¿Y la conoces relacionada al gesto en cuestión?


----------



## Davidese

duvija said:


> Hay un cuento corto de Mark Twain donde describe una estatua, diciendo entre otras cosas que el pulgar de la mano derecha se apoya en la nariz y los otros cuatro dedos se extienden en el aire. De ahí pasa a otras partes del cuerpo y vuelve a lo anterior explicando que el pulgar de la mano izquierda se une al meñique de la derecha y los dedos de la izquierda también están al aire. Él mismo dice que describió eso con tanto disimulo, que ninguno de los lectores se dio cuenta de la ridícula posición de la estatua, de modo que tuvo que escribir ese cuento para explicarla.
> 
> Recuerdo haber escuchado en Buenos Aires lo de pito catalán, pero no era palabra conocida en mi Montevideo (tal vez en el de otros, sí). Decíamos algo así comó 'hacer turuluru'. ...



Hola Duvija! El gesto que acompaña al "Pito Catalán" es exactamente el que dices describió Mark Twain,
pero la verdad es que yo jamás ví a ningún adulto haciéndolo, siempre me pareció que era una de esas
tonterías que se inventan los niños, como el hablar en "jeringozo", algo que también pasó al olvido total
hace mucho, mucho tiempo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí, claro, la expresión _pito catalán_ siempre la asocié al gesto que han descrito.


----------



## duvija

Mmm. El jeringoso todavía se estudia en lingüística, para ver cómo se divide una palabra en sílabas en países de habla hispana...


----------



## Gabriel

XiaoRoel said:


> Sí, claro, la expresión _pito catalán_ siempre la asocié al gesto que han descrito.



¡Qué bueno! Hasta tu aporte, estábamos bastante solos los del Río de la Plata.


----------



## Davidese

Hola Duvija! Aparte de haberme sorprendido enormemente eso de que el jeringoz/s/o se estudie en lingüística (yo creía que se trataba de una absurda invención infantil) por pura curiosidad, al ver que yo escribí "Jeringozo" mientras que vos escribiste "Jeringoso", se me ocurrió buscar la palabreja en el diccionario de la Real Academia Española... ¿puedes creer que no lo tienen registrado???!!!
¿Será que es un pasatiempo latino nada más y en España no se conoce?
Te advierto que se me ocurrió escribir la palabra con "Z" dado que JAMÁS la ví escrita antes en ningún sitio.


----------



## duvija

Davidese said:


> Hola Duvija! Aparte de haberme sorprendido enormemente eso de que el jeringoz/s/o se estudie en lingüística (yo creía que se trataba de una absurda invención infantil) por pura curiosidad, al ver que yo escribí "Jeringozo" mientras que vos escribiste "Jeringoso", se me ocurrió buscar la palabreja en el diccionario de la Real Academia Española... ¿puedes creer que no lo tienen registrado???!!!
> ¿Será que es un pasatiempo latino nada más y en España no se conoce?
> Te advierto que se me ocurrió escribir la palabra con "Z" dado que JAMÁS la ví escrita antes en ningún sitio.



Es 'jerigonza', de lo cual pasó a 'jeringoso' (con z de vez en cuando), ¡y no te imaginás en cuántos idiomas se usa! (muchos con otras consonantes y no solamente la p). Idiomas africanos, donde los tonos se repiten, duplican, o no. Diptongos repetidos o partidos. En los juegos infantiles, hay muchísima información sobre lo que un idioma de adultos permite, o no. Sílabas posibles o imposibles. Acentos. Entonación. ( Se llama 'estrategia fonológica del idioma').


----------



## Fernando

Sólo para confirmar lo que han dicho otros: 

No he oído nunca lo del pito catalán. Desde luego en Extremadura y en Madrid. He estado también en Andalucía y en Galicia y tampoco. Por supuesto en los sitios en que he estado de adulto es poco probable que lo hubiese oído. La única expresión que conocía para eso es lo de "hacerle tururú a alguien"


----------



## Davidese

Hola Duvija! Ya ni me acordaba de la palabra "Jerigonza", dado que jamás la he usado, pero en una de esas inconscientemente fué la que me dictó la "Z" , se me ocurre que es algo parecido al hablar "al verres" de algunos barrios bajos de Baires.
Tengo una amiga que dice "dame un faso" por "dame un cigarrillo". A mí me parece espantoso (y low brow)
¿no te pa? 
Oye, veo que estás ubicada/o? en Chicago, yo viví allí hace muchos años, durante dieciocho años...¡¡¡dieciocho inviernos!!! jamás los olvidaré.


----------



## duvija

Davidese said:


> Hola Duvija! Ya ni me acordaba de la palabra "Jerigonza", dado que jamás la he usado, pero en una de esas inconcientemente fué la que me dictó la "Z" , se me ocurre que es algo parecido al hablar "al verres" de algunos barrios bajos de Baires.
> Tengo una amiga que dice "dame un faso" por "dame un cigarrillo". A mí me parece espantoso (y low brow)
> ¿no te pa?
> Oye, veo que estás ubicada/o? en Chicago, yo viví allí hace muchos años, durante dieciocho años...¡¡¡dieciocho inviernos!!! jamás los olvidaré.



Hay hilos con el tema de 'al vesre' y del 'lunfardo'. No se consideran idiomas por tener un ámbito semántico ajustadísimo. Pero igual se estudia. Da información sobre cómo funciona el cerebro, pero esto es off-topic...


----------



## Gabriel

[perdón, completamente fuera de tema]

¡Y no olvidemos el rosagasarino!


----------



## Dito

Yo he sido quién encendió el debate, por demás enriquecedor. Haciendo un resúmen de las distintas opiniones el origen sería el flabiol, del cual se derivó el gesto burlón haciendo a su vez el sonido tararí (como si fuera el flabiol). Hasta es probable que la denominación de "el catalán" encargado de los sonidos especiales también también tenga este origen. Por todo esto muchas gracias a tods.
Un afectuoso saludo a todos los que participaron.
Dito.
PD: Es verdad que es un gesto totalmente desactualizado, pero aún hoy algunas abuelas se lo enseñan a sus nietos.


----------



## ACQM

En Cataluña se le llama "fer pam i pipa" que significa "hacer palmo y pipa" o, más bien, "medir un palmo y chuparse el dedo". De hecho, cuando se hace esa burla se dice en voz alta y con musiquita "pam i pipa, pam i pipa".

Por cierto, también se dicen las palabras" _leru leru_ para hacerle burla a un niño, pero sólo hablando en catalán, en castellano decimos _liro liro_.


----------



## Ludaico

Hay un curioso _cuento con moraleja_ que apareció en la revista _Caras y Caretas_ (Buenos Aires) el 26 de noviembre de 1904, en donde aparece esta expresión. He de colegir que es una expresión argentina, ya que las pocas referencias que aparecen en la Hemeroteca Digital de la Biblioteca Nacional de España son todas ellas de esta susodicha revista. 
El enlace a la página donde está publicado el cuento citado es ---> este.


----------

